# Orange cone ruins photo



## MChristopher (Apr 27, 2012)

I was shooting a soccer game and quickly realized my shots were being killed by orange cones along the sidelines. The look like a took a paintbrush in photoshop and drew them onto the picture. I'm including an image of what I'm talking about, cropped to keep the kid of the picture. The image of him was sharp, but the eyes are drawn immediately to a cone that wasn't nearly that bright or cartoonish on the field. Is it just me, my camera or has this been a problem for others? I can't say I am often taking photos near cones. 

5D3, shot in raw. Lightroom 4.1 to process.


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think this can have anything to do with your gear. The problem is simply caused by the cones ability to reflect light, which creates that unpleasant effect in your shots.

Why don't you use LR to remove those cones? Since the cone sits in an area of nice bokeh, you can remove it without losing any valuable information. The problem may just be how much time this will take .


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

The orange cone is sitting on all green, so of course it's gonna stick out like a sore thumb ;D 
Easily removable though!


----------



## MChristopher (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. It was just strange to see what looked like glowing candycorn speckled on all my shots. I'm no stranger to removing objects from photos, I had just bever come across something as artificial looking as these cones. I figured someone had probably run into the cones before.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

it will take 2 seconds to remove the cone in LR or PS. The 5D3 is great at picking up photos!


----------



## KyleSTL (Apr 30, 2012)

I photographed a few friends in the St Louis Marathon last year, and many of my pictures were affected by the hi-vis green shirts that they gave to all the participants. The shirts also REALLY threw off the metering, resulting in quite a few under exposed photos (I was using Av then).







EDIT: This isn't the worst example, but I wanted to protect the innocent, so I used a picture without faces.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 30, 2012)

Sport field backgrounds can be terrible with distractions in the background. Imagine if that was not a cone, but a giant Sony add with a soccer player and a soccer ball in the add.


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 30, 2012)

Once again Canon drops the ball on their inferior sensor being able to render out of focus neon colors properly. Maybe we can start a petition for Canon to release an orange cone firmware update?

I'm switching to Samsung, DxO gives them the highest rated orange-cone-rendering score!


I'm totally joking. I always have a hard time with reds, magentas & oranges too. In this case I'd photoshop it out, or mask it and drop the luminosity/ vibrance/ saturation a bit to pull it back into the color range of your gamut space (sRGB or Adobe RBG).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 30, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> ...many of my pictures were affected by the hi-vis green shirts that they gave to all the participants. The shirts also REALLY threw off the metering...



Yikes, that's almost as bad as the top LCD light leak.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 30, 2012)

Plop it in photoshop, clone or healing brush content aware, gone in mere seconds. Color/brightness will vary depending on your saturation and brightness settings. But it is what it is..


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 30, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> I photographed a few friends in the St Louis Marathon last year, and many of my pictures were affected by the hi-vis green shirts that they gave to all the participants. The shirts also REALLY threw off the metering, resulting in quite a few under exposed photos (I was using Av then).



If it is a nice sunny day then the exposure shouldn't really change much from shot to shot...I will typically meter off of grass or a gray card in those situations and then keep my exposure the same...I may play around with the ss or ap but always adjusting the other to keep the same expsosure...this helps alot on when you have consistant lighting.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 30, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Plop it in photoshop, clone or healing brush content aware, gone in mere seconds. Color/brightness will vary depending on your saturation and brightness settings. But it is what it is..



Better yet, you could do that right in LR using the spot remover. That looks like a crop so I'm not sure how big the actual cone is but if it's small enough you can remove with without too many ill effects. Then spot reduce the clarity a tad to hide the removal even more.


----------



## Astro (Apr 30, 2012)

that is not a cone.

that is the purple tentacle with an orange cloak!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_the_Tentacle

sorry... guinness made me do it....


----------



## KyleSTL (May 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > ...many of my pictures were affected by the hi-vis green shirts that they gave to all the participants. The shirts also REALLY threw off the metering...
> ...



This was not a complaint, neuro, only a statement of fact. I love my camera and don't fault it. No reason to be judgemental and sarcastic.

As for mdm041's suggestion, I tried that exact method this year, but the lighting changes by the minute since marathons start near dawn and go til mid-day (and it was partly cloudy, so the sun kept coming and going). Many shots were better this year than last, which I am happy about, but I do not blame my camera for my own inexperience with sports photography and skills that fall short of its ability.


----------

